# Will nivea soft cream break me out?



## Arielle123

So my face has been really dry this winter and yet is still really oily and acne prone. I want to use nivea soft cream (the white tub), but am wondering if it'll break me out?

I asked nivea if the cream is non-comedogenic but they basically told me that it's a body cream and hasn't been tested on faces and so they can't tell me if it is or not. Sounds like BS to me.

So I'm basically wondering if anybody with acne prone skin has used this without problems and/or if anybody who knows about ingredients can tell me if they'd cause me problems? Here's the ingredients list:

Water, Myristyl Alcohol, Mineral Oil, Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, Alcohol Denat, Stearic Acid, Petrolatum, Myristyl Myristate, Glyceryl Stearate, Hydrogenated Cocoglycerides, Dimethicone, Simmondsia Chinensis Seed Oil (Jojoba), Tocopheryl Acetate, Polyglyceryl 2 Caprate, Phenoxyethanol, Lanolin Alcohol, Fragrance, Carbomer, Sodium Hydroxide, Cetyl Phosphate, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben, Propylparaben, Butylparaben, Isobutylparaben

Thanks!


----------



## Kraezinsane

This is a really great site that gives you info on ingredients that will break you out, clog your pores and irritate your acne. I myself haven't tried Nivea but ..






Become an Acne Detective

HTH!


----------



## DachsieDogMom

At quick glance this definitely contains comedogenic ingredients.

Definite issues: Myristyl Alcohol, Myristyl Myristate, Lanolin Alcohol

Possible issues: Dimethicone, Simmondsia Chinensis Seed Oil (Jojoba), Tocopheryl Acetate

Also I would avoid any product that contains Alcohol Denat, its a drying and irritating ingredient.

I would suggest giving Cerave a try. I'm also dry but acne prone and this works for me.


----------



## magosienne

I don't know, because i've never used that cream on my face. I'd say do a patch test (behind your ear lobe?) to be sure. I agree all the alcohol could cause a reaction, also petrolatum isn't the best moisturising ingredient you can find. Also beware of phenoxyethanol, it's a known allergen and allergenic. Sensitive skins especially should avoid it.


----------



## Lucy

you won't know until you use it really, even if some of the ingredients look dodgy you don't know how they will react with your particular skin. i say do a patch test too.


----------



## Arielle123

I realize that I was asking the wrong question. Of course none of you will know if it will break me out, I meant to ask if it's likely to break me out



Which is what was answered anyway.

Thanks so much for the answers, maybe I'll try cerave. That's non comedogenic?

I'm super oily in the t zone but insanely dry under my eyes and around my nose and mouth right now. Crazy skin.


----------



## DachsieDogMom

Originally Posted by *Arielle123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks so much for the answers, maybe I'll try cerave. That's non comedogenic?
I'm super oily in the t zone but insanely dry under my eyes and around my nose and mouth right now. Crazy skin.

Yes Cerave states it is non-comedogenic. I'm acne prone and can use it without troubles.


----------



## annainthecity

Using a gentler cleanser could also help to add more moisture to your skin - Eve Lom's Cleanser and TLC Radiance Cream worked wonders for me when my skin flared up over xmas.


----------



## Desirae23

To answer your question, no it will not break you out. Trust me everything usually breaks me out. I have very oily skin/acne prone in my t-zone also. I use a light coating on my face every night. I've been using it for about 7 months now and it does not seem to effect my acne at all. I would not suggest using this during the day though. During the day I use Aveeno positively radiant tinted moisturizer as my moisturizer and foundation. It is a little pricey at $15 for such a small bottle but I use two squirts of it everyday and I still have a lot left ( been using same bottle for 2 months). Use the Wave sonic at night with the original pads and exfoliating in the morning. This has cleared up my acne and got rid of my oily skin. Hope this helped!


----------



## Anu Goel

Well, I cant answer in general for everyone, but I can site my experience. I also have oily skin in the t-zone &amp; dry on the rest of the face. I used nivea soft this winter, starting mid november and I have had a break out on my entire face!!!

And so I hv stopped using nivea soft. Surprisingly, I used *coconut oil* a few days later on my face at night and my acnes and pimples dried out the next day!! It is the same result I got using phitkari (potashium aluminium Alum) on my acnes a few years earlier.

I hv been reading abt coconut oil &amp; it seems to be the best skin-care product ever. Its a perfect moisturizer, anti-wrinkle, face-scrub, anti-fungal &amp; anti-bacterial, treats dandruff, acne, eczema etc, heals &amp; repairs skin, strengthens connective tissues under skin, after sun ointment....its a lot of things. 

Try it at night for a few days &amp; see the results.


----------



## drew

I actually have used Nivea Soft for over a year on my face and body with no acne problems to speak of. The only thing I did notice that my newly oily t-zone (change of geographical area and climate) was more likely to stay oily with it because it did such a good job of keeping my face moist. I've switched regiments now (look for my New Skin Regime - LOVING IT post) but I would say that if you don't normally break out, this won't cause you to - as long as you keep your pores clear as much as possible. I used a Biore Pore Unclogging Scrub in the shower every day and followed immediately with Nivea Soft and it did a great job in my opinion. But like Desirae said, it's a good night cream, just not something you want on during the day underneath everything.

I am a HUGE Nivea advocate because I have suffered from severely dry skin most of my life. Their lip products are amazing, their soft lotion is my absolute favorite lotion of all time, so take what you want out of that. But the effectiveness and results of any skin care lotion is going to be entirely dependent upon the user, their skin, and how the product is being utilized.

Hope this was helpful!

Drew

*links removed by mod*


----------



## kaushiks43

hi..i am 19 years old..i read your reply about using coconut oil to clear acne..i have been having pimples for nearly 3 years now..and still cant get rid of it.. can u please tell me more about using coconut oil for clearing pimples. thanks.


----------



## kikikeever

You know...I've been using the Nivea Soft for about 6 months now and my face is in terrible shape.  I don't know if it's actually the Nivea or hormones.  I'm 44 and having hot flashes so I assume that menopause has begun and I've heard it can wreck your skin.  I've never had acne, even as a teenager, and now my skin is just awful.  Sometimes it's so bad that I don't want to leave the house.  My mother always swore by Nivea.  She uses the regular kind (in the blue tub) and she just coats her face all the time.  She's 67 and has no wrinkles and she swears it's the Nivea.  So I thought I would try to Soft since it probably wasn't so greasy.  You really got me thinking on that.  My skin issues started a year or so ago but definitely seem to have worsened around the same time I tried Nivea.  I am going to stop using it and see what happens.  I was thinking about getting some basic baby lotion.  I figure it's got to be pretty gentle.  And I guess I'll get some Dove to clean my face.  I'm going to a dermatologist in September to see what can be done.


----------



## amandagreen

> Originally Posted by *Salon st.pete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]I have use the classic Nivea Creme in the dim blue jar for many years but only on my corpse. It was too thick and serious to use on my face. I buy a tube of Nivea Soft to try as a hand ointment. I was not that overcome with it on my hand, but wow, I love it on my face! My skin can get a little oily, particularly in summer time.[/SIZE]


On your corpse? OMG





Nivea soft I have been using for an age. For me it is a generic cream that I use in addition to serums and night creams.

It shouldn't affect your acne, although someone up there said they had negative experiences with this cream and acne.

It can encourage the oil production, so I do not just apply, I use it as a base and massage it in. Massaging the face is supposed to encourage blood flow to the skin. Which is a good thing! You get all the nutrients rushing up there feeding the skin and it encourages the movement of fluids, keeping your skin hydrated.


----------



## anneyauster

Hey everyone has different type of skin, Though the product doesn't contain any harsh ingredients but its not mean that it doesn't hurt you, You first give it try, if after applying this your skin starts irritating then don't use this again.


----------



## minnie

hey

 nivea will never break your skin, but it will give your skin back the glow and leaves your skin flowless with enough oil to keep your skin naturally glowing,... lol I started using nivea a few months back, with the results i had on ma face,  4 of my classmates started using it as well and  the results are just pleasant....if I could show your our pics I could ey... just try it out youl see the difference in no time.


----------



## purebeauty101

Well, I had the same problem and I tried the cream and it started to burn my face like crazy and the next day it was all red so I bought the combination oil-free Neutrogena moisturizer and that works fine but now my face is really dry so I might have to buy another one for dry skin lol   I hope I helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

